# Happy (Early) Birthday, Jasper!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper turns two on January 11th. His birthday just so happened to coincide with running out of basically everything. So he got crazy amounts of spoiled for this birthday. We're celebrating a little early, mostly because I want to use all of this stuff right away! Most of it's just stuff I would have to buy anyway, but it's all being lumped in with his birthday anyway. And a BIG THANK YOU to everyone on this forum. A good chunk of the purchases were at the recommendation of other forum members, so thanks to all for constantly making it known what brands and sizes work well for your dogs. Takes a lot of the anxiety out of ordering new things online.

*Collar/Harness/Tags* -- Not pictured, because they're still on their way. I just ordered them today when I realized I left his harness at my family's home after Christmas. Plus he had chewed it a bit, and it was held together by duct tape. Probably time for a new one anyway. I ordered the Mutt Gear one recommended by datacan once, and then went ahead and got a Tazlab collar in case he ever needs a collar. Brass tags are also on their way!










*Glowdoggie* -- Been wanting one of these for well over a year. Finally splurged and got it! I was tired of replacing those cheap little lights that clipped onto his collar, and I wasn't positive they were totally visible, since they often didn't hang straight down in the middle of his collar. Plus, sometimes he'd run so hard they would just turn off.

*Rivers West Vest* -- He's been needing one of these. Some of the woods we go walking in aren't all that far from hunting areas, and he bounds like a small deer. Plus we often go to our favorite park right at the end of dawn, and it's hard to see him. I think this will help his visibility, and prevent him from scratching and cutting the heck out of his chest and belly. It's also really good at keeping him warm (if my hand underneath it is anything to go by), and he gets very cold when we're out there in the mornings.

*Poop bags* -- Self-explanatory! He's probably not as excited about these as I am. I love buying bags in bulk--so cheap that way! Especially if you get the ones that aren't all folded up on rolls. I think these ended up being not quite USD$0.04 per bag.

*Toothbrush* -- His old one was super-gross. I decided to try this one, which has bristles on both sides and the top. Don't know if it'll work any better, but worth a shot!

*Food and Treats* -- He got two big bags of Acana (the second bag was my free one from our frequent buyer program), and some Zuke's wild rabbit treats. The wild rabbit ones are his favorite flavor, and of course they are the most expensive of the bunch.

*Tiger* -- Really the only one of his birthday presents he was super-excited about. It probably won't last very long, but hey, how often will he get the chance to "kill" a tiger?










*Bob-A-Lot* -- A while ago he was eating awfully fast, so I bought this to slow him down. It's not as much of an issue now, but it's a fun way for him to get his food. It's how he ate his breakfast this morning. He figured it out right away! 

*Coconut Oil* -- My favorite part is licking the little bit left on the spoon after getting it ready for him... We use CocoTherapy, which is the brand available at our pet food store. 

*MOOSEY HOODIE!* -- I am the most excited about this. For his birthday, I gave him the gift of humiliation! I tried to order it online from Chilly Dog Sweaters, but they were out of stock in his size. No going down a size, because they run small. Luckily I had seen this in a local store a few weeks earlier. I called and had them hold it for me until I got back into town. It fits perfectly! For anyone interested, he wears an XL, which seems ridiculous, but that's the way their sizing works. He's about 45 pounds, and it fits perfectly. He also has some fleece jackets, but he gets so full of static that I never want to pet him, plus they all hang a little too low and he occasionally pees on them! My fault for being too lazy to alter them, really. No problem with this sweater or the orange vest. Apparently this was handknit by Incan artisans using 100% wool that has been colored with plant dyes. Chilly Dog follows fair trade guidelines. Gotta wonder what those Incan artisans think of knitting silly dog sweaters!

I did only make him wear the hood for the picture, although he kind of likes it up (his ears get cold). He's a funny boy, and loves wearing clothes when it's chilly out. I normally only get him functional clothing, but this was so ridiculous and adorable I couldn't resist.

Anyway, happy early birthday to my boy. I'm avoiding looking at those receipts, but in all honesty, I'd buy it all over again if I had to!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Jasper and a Happy and Prosperous 2013  

from Sam, 
officially... 22 months old as of 23rd of December


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, Jasper... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Sounds like you had a lot of fun shopping, redrover! Love the Glowdoggie, and really love the hoodie!! So cute. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

We are really liking are Sportdog beacon light the fits onto his ecollar.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Love the hoodie and the Glowdoggie! happy birthday from Riley and Chuck!!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Happy Early Birthday Jasper ... heres to many more healthy happy years to come. Love all your loot! Nice to know we aren't the only ones who spend big bucks for our V! Since the birthday isn't here yet ... hold out for more goodies! From Ziva, her humans and her soon to be little V sister Izzy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump, Red, cute post...



zigzag said:


> We are really liking are Sportdog beacon light the fits onto his ecollar.


Love the new grammar, sparkling wine (sorry, I cannot justify the cost of champagne) gives life new perspective, doesn't it 

Happy New Year  ... All the best and happy hunting


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.  He'll probably get a little something extra yummy in his bowl on the actual day!

We've now used everything at least once, and it's all great. So far everything has been worth the money spent. I'm always more willing to spend money on great quality stuff for my dog than I am for me! Went to the park early this morning--it was about -9F. Horrid. We only made it about 30 minutes with constant walking. The vest helped keep him warm, but he was still picking up his paws a lot. Now he's practically comatose under the blankets with his hood up. Sleepy boy!

Hope everyone is staying warm, and enjoying the new year!


----------

